# All the mods for the 3.2 - new sticky!



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

We (3.2ers) should compile a list of mods, with hyperlinks to sale pages, available to our cars for easy reference. I can never remember how many exhaust systems or whatnot they make for our A3 3.2. Also, sound clips of exhausts or pictures of certain parts would work as well, I can make this page nice and purty for you guys








Here's what I have, after a few posts I'll add to the list and then hopefully someone can sticky it.
*Intake/Exhaust*
-Milltek http://www.stratmosphere.com/m...1.htm
-EVOMS CAI
-EVOMS V-flow (for r32 and A3 3.2) http://www.bshspeedshop.com/st...age=1
-VF Engineering Air Intake Short Ram Air http://www.vf-engineering.com/...2.php
-Gruppe M Intake
-Neuspeed Cat back exhaust http://www.neuspeed.com/produc...=1986
*ECU/Chip*
-Revo http://www.revotechnik.com/pro...=1014
-GIAC http://www.giacusa.com/programs.php?mpid=212
*Shocks*
-Koni FSD
*Springs*
-Neuspeed Sports
-Euro S-line Quattro Gmbh springs (25mm drop)
-H&R Springs- suggested retail $369.00 1.2inches or 30.48mm drop
-Tire Rack Eiback Pro-Kit Spring Set $231 1.2inches or 30.48mm drop

*Coilovers and other suspension/stability parts (swaybars, etc.)*
-Ksport http://www.ksportusa.com/asp/c...=cd01
-HPA SHS Street
-H&R Coilovers
-H&R Front and rear swaybars
-Wiechers front and rear tower bars
-Stasis streetsport http://shop.achtuning.com/inde...=1110
*Engine/other performance mods*
-Haldex Gen II controller (w/ or w/o swtich) http://www.hpamotorsports.com/haldex.htm
-Neuspeed, ECS, VF torque arm mount http://www.neuspeed.com/produc...=1962
-VF Engineering rear engine mount http://www.vf-engineering.com/...s.php
*Body kits/parts*
-Votex (side skirts, rear valance, front bumper)
-S3 bumper http://oempl.us/product_info.p...887cc
-Mirror caps - S3 or Osir CF
-Black S-line grille w/ chrome surround
-Black S-line grille w/ black surround
-EuroGear USA CF hood http://www.eurogearusa.com/hoods/CFH-AA306OE.html
-SEAT Cupra R Lip http://oempl.us/index.php?main...id=64
*Brakes*
-Carbotech
-Audi Decals http://www.xenonmods.com/
-Brembo 355mm brake kit
-Neuspeed (Goodridge) SS brake lines http://www.racerpartswholesale..._Kits
-S3 345x30mm front vented rotors, 310x22mm rear vented rotors
-Stasis Alcon 14.5 brakes track sport http://www.goapr.com.au/produc...Motor
*Exterior lighting*
Euro bi-xenons
*Interior*
-TT Dead pedal+Aluminum gas+brake pedals http://oempl.us/index.php?main...id=33
-Perforated leather DSG shifter w/ silver stitch boot
-Matching ^ S3 brake handle
-Euro TT headlight switch (with VAGCOM rear fogs) http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=405
-TT Steering wheel
-Arm Rest delete
-Ashtray delete http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=387
-Spec Dock (ipod Dock/ash tray delete) http://2point5.com/
*One-off/custom mods and prices*
Alcantara seat centers - angryrican66 - Val's upholstery SF total cost $1300

_Modified by i_baked_cookies at 3:00 PM 3-5-2008_

_Modified by i_baked_cookies at 10:11 PM 3-11-2008_

_Modified by i_baked_cookies at 1:16 PM 4-16-2008_


_Modified by i_baked_cookies at 3:50 PM 4-27-2008_


----------



## cokedrinker (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: All the mods for the 3.2 - new sticky! (i_baked_cookies)*

1)S3 front bumper titanium $1,400
http://oempl.us/product_info.p...887cc
2)Milltek Exhaust for a3 3.2 quattro $899
http://www.stratmosphere.com/m...Votex side skirts $347
3)Haldex AWD controller gen 2 $900
http://www.hpamotorsports.com/haldex.htm
4)GIAC or REVO chip for 3.2 A3 quattro $300-400
http://www.revotechnik.com/pro...=1014
http://www.giacusa.com/programs.php?mpid=212
5)stasis streetsport suspension $1000 (custom spring rate for 3.2)
http://shop.achtuning.com/inde...=1110
6)Stasis Alcon 14.5 brakes track sport $5,500
http://www.goapr.com.au/produc...Motor
7)gruppeM intake $800 
https://www.gruppem.co.jp/onli...d=529
8)HPA modular intake manifold $1,550
http://www.hpamotorsports.com/cvp.htm
this was a list of mods i was looking into not sure how it fits into your setup, and these may no longer be accurate prices/links
i would add euro s-line springs in the springs section, and GIAC to chip section, and s3 front to body kits section


----------



## cokedrinker (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: All the mods for the 3.2 - new sticky! (cokedrinker)*

also all the osir design carbon fiber bits
http://www.osirdesign.com/

and pretty much everything from HPA motorsports, KWV coilovers, haldex control units, turbos, custom exhaust systems
http://www.hpamotorsports.com
basically just sticky ben's car.... he has everything but s3 seats....


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: All the mods for the 3.2 - new sticky! (i_baked_cookies)*

Here's mine: (before Frank posts his)
ECU
Revo
Shocks
Koni FSD
Springs
Euro S-line
Body kit
S3 Bumper with Votex side skirts
Side mirror cap
Haldex
Gen II upgrade
Wheels
S6 2 piece 18 & BBS RGR 18
Brakes
Carbotech (Track pads up front Bobcat at the back)
Neuspeed SS brake lines
Interior
TT dead and brake pedal
Air DSG shifter


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: All the mods for the 3.2 - new sticky! (eltonsi)*

Milltek Exhaust
Haldex Gen II 
Top secret OEM Front & Rear Sway Bars







(top secret)
Euro S-Line Quattro Gmbh Springs (25mm drop) http://www.vagparts.com (special order)
Koni FSD's
S3 345x30mm front Vented rotor & S3 310x22mm rear Vented rotor brakes
Black Roof Rail retro-fit http://www.vagparts.com
Votex Side Skirts 
Euro TT headlight Switch http://www.vagparts.com
TT Dead Pedal , Aluminum gas and Brake http://www.vagparts.com
REVO








TT Steering Wheel http://www.vagparts.com Special order
Arm rest delete http://www.OEMpl.us
Air puncture DSG Knob with silver Stitch boot & S3 Brake Handle http://www.vagparts.com
Alcantara Seat centers







Val's upholstery SF total cost $1300
Euro Cornering Bi-Xenon's







http://www.vagparts.com (Special order)
Real S3 RS4 Style wheels Local audi dealer(yes they are available here)
S3 mirror Caps http://www.ebay.co.uk
Black S-Line grille with Chrome surround







(my own custom work, thanks Dave http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )



_Modified by angryrican66 at 11:08 PM 3-4-2008_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: All the mods for the 3.2 - new sticky! (angryrican66)*

wow...not worthy of ^^^
Milltek exhaust http://www.stratmosphere.com/m...t.htm
Ksport Coilovers http://www.ksportusa.com/asp/c...=cd01
VF-Engineering Short Air Ram http://www.vf-engineering.com/...2.php
Revo Chip http://www.revotechnik.com/pro...=1014
VVME HID kit for Fogs http://www.vvme.com/
EuroGear USA Carbon Fiber hood http://www.eurogearusa.com/hoods/CFH-AA306OE.html
Goodridge (Neuspeed) stainless steel brake lines http://www.racerpartswholesale..._Kits
Neuspeed, ECS, VF, etc... Torque arm mount http://www.neuspeed.com/produc...=1962
VF Engineering (Pendulum) rear engine mount http://www.vf-engineering.com/...s.php
Euro headlight switch w/ rear fogs enabled http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=405
Ashtray delete http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=387
TT dead pedal, gas, brake replacement http://oempl.us/index.php?main...id=33
Seat Cupra R Lip http://oempl.us/index.php?main...id=64


_Modified by krazyboi at 6:37 PM 3/4/2008_


----------



## cokedrinker (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: All the mods for the 3.2 - new sticky! (krazyboi)*

"Real S3 RS4 Style wheels"
elaborate? 19 inch 7 double spokes? ive seen titanium 19 inch similar to ones on tt on s3's.....


----------



## Korgs130 (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: All the mods for the 3.2 - new sticky! (cokedrinker)*

- Milltek Exhaust
- Haldex Gen II
- TT Dead Pedal , Aluminum gas and Brake
- HPA SHS Street Coilovers
- Hartmann 18" RS4 Style wheels
- Spec Dock (iPod dock/ash tray delete) http://2point5.com/http://stores.homestead.com/2p...s.bok

Coming this spring (In the garage but not on the car yet):
- EVOMS CAI
- Air puncture DSG Knob with Black Stitch boot 
- Votex Side Skirts




_Modified by Korgs130 at 3:16 AM 3-4-2008_


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: All the mods for the 3.2 - new sticky! (cokedrinker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cokedrinker* »_"Real S3 RS4 Style wheels"
elaborate? 19 inch 7 double spokes? ive seen titanium 19 inch similar to ones on tt on s3's.....

18's







OEM jsut like your Titanium package wheels but Hyperlight Silver










_Modified by angryrican66 at 7:19 PM 3-4-2008_


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

Updated, got most of your submissions, keep them coming...
When you add more, copy my post and add them directly, making my job easier







thanx


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (i_baked_cookies)*

updated my list w/ links...guess you can copy and paste them up.
good idea btw! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_updated my list w/ links...guess you can copy and paste them up.
good idea btw! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Haha thanks, this has been my ONLY good idea ever in my life.
There's some mods listed that I didn't know even existed... us 3.2ers need this kind of stuff








Also one-off stuff could be posted too... I guess Franks alcantera seat centers are considered custom work, right? We could list each of those and cost of install/material if the buyer didn't mind... ahem, mr. angryrican!


_Modified by i_baked_cookies at 10:50 PM 3-4-2008_


----------



## teryps2 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re:*

Here is my list
Cupra R front lip
Gruppe M inktae
Okada Project plasma Direct ignition
Osir Carbon fiber mirrior
H&R Coilover with H&R front and rear sway bars
Wiechers front and rear Tower bars
Brembo 355mm Brake kit
Neuspeed Cat back exhust
Haldex II with switch 
HRE C20 19" (still not here yet )











_Modified by teryps2 at 10:08 PM 3-4-2008_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Re: (teryps2)*

bump....to push abundance of advertisements out of the first page.
BTW, that Gruppe M intake looks nice, but it was $$$ huh? https://www.gruppem.co.jp/onli...d=529


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

Updated again... post your custom and one-off mods with prices!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: All the mods for the 3.2 - new sticky! (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Alcantara Seat centers







Val's upholstery SF total cost $1300

wow..let's get a couple shots of those seats now, shall we? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

Bump for more, still not stickied, wheres a mod!?!


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: All the mods for the 3.2 - new sticky! (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_
wow..let's get a couple shots of those seats now, shall we? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

Modshack intake
http://public.fotki.com/ttschw...-appl/


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

love the seats angry...looks great!


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_love the seats angry...looks great!
Thanks!!, the color is granite grey, which turned out to be the same as our black, it looks like is was supposed to be there, I almost did it in Mercury white, but i drink coffe and drive quite a bit


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: All the mods for the 3.2 - new sticky! (i_baked_cookies)*

bumppppp


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: All the mods for the 3.2 - new sticky! (elevine17)*

bump... anything new?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: All the mods for the 3.2 - new sticky! (krazyboi)*

nice thread guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

damn ryan u getting S5 also shieeeet


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: All the mods for the 3.2 - new sticky! (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_bump... anything new?

Yep, you know it... VF turbo in the "near" future.


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: All the mods for the 3.2 - new sticky! (eltonsi)*

Does a 2.0T swap count as a mod?


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: All the mods for the 3.2 - new sticky! (i_baked_cookies)*

H&R Springs- suggested retail $369.00 1.2inches or 30.48mm drop
Tire Rack Eiback Pro-Kit Spring Set $231 1.2inches or 30.48mm drop


_Modified by elevine17 at 10:42 AM 4-10-2008_


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

Because this thread needs more pics. Hopefully one day...

























_Modified by yam at 2:04 AM 4/12/2008_


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

Updated! Just waiting to hear from Frank so I can put a price on the Euro Sline springs...


----------



## atrociousa3 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: (yam)*

wow so beautiful


----------



## cokedrinker (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (atrociousa3)*

non intercooled turbo system from VF look very well done, i hope to god they change their minds about not developing any kits for the 3.2 A3


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (cokedrinker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cokedrinker* »_non intercooled turbo system from VF look very well done, i hope to god they change their minds about not developing any kits for the 3.2 A3

you know they're making one for the MKV R32 right? so basically its similar to our A3s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif let them keep us in their mind!


----------



## cokedrinker (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

obviously they are being made for the mkV which is why it sucks that i was told they had no plans to develop it for the 3.2 a3
i'm just going to pretend they never said that and make believe that im going to get this kit someday because hpa is just not even close to an option


----------



## cokedrinker (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (zero1)*

there are not a ton of coilovers available, the stasis streetsport are 1k and i have heard a lot of good things about them. im sure the other guys can post about their setups, go ahead and start a post on it and see what people say i would be interested to see a comparo as well


----------



## zero1 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (cokedrinker)*

our 3.2's need a supercharger


----------



## Dakar A3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: All the mods for the 3.2 - new sticky! (i_baked_cookies)*

Neuspeed Rear Sway Bar
Product Code: NS 25.02.25.4
http://www.namotorsports.net/d....25.4


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: All the mods for the 3.2 - new sticky! (i_baked_cookies)*

euro mirrors!


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: All the mods for the 3.2 - new sticky! (elevine17)*

this is not a sticky any more but it is added to the new FAQ section, which is attached to the diy section.


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: All the mods for the 3.2 - new sticky! (irishpride)*

apologies if this has been asked before (and i'm sure it has in some form), but can suspension components from either the a3 2.0 or mkv golf gti 4-door be used on the a3 3.2? i'm thinking things like rear sway bars, shocks/struts, springs, etc. etc. thanks.


----------



## Osto (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: All the mods for the 3.2 - new sticky! (leegf)*

does anybody know where i can find a black s-line grill for my a3?


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: All the mods for the 3.2 - new sticky! (Osto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Osto* »_does anybody know where i can find a black s-line grill for my a3?

ecstuning, oempl has them


----------



## jetta-the-hut (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: (zero1)*

well guys here you go, now do you have the cash and the balls to do it?
17,500=400 hp and 380ft lbs of torque
http://www.hpamotorsports.com/ft400.htm


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (jetta-the-hut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta-the-hut* »_well guys here you go, now do you have the cash and the balls to do it?
17,500=400 hp and 380ft lbs of torque
http://www.hpamotorsports.com/ft400.htm

That's been out since day one. I think we have a lot of balls, just not enough cash. A lot of us are waiting for the VF Turbo, C2 is also another option.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

i am working with a reputable vendor to gauge interest in 3.2L magnaflow exhausts. 
i am curious to know how man 3.2L owners would be interested in purchasing an exhaust? 
the price would be extremely competitive at ~$500. i have purchased several exhausts from them in the past and will continue to do so however to speed up the process of getting a 3.2L exhaust out quicker i thought i would get some ppl to join me. 
before i forget to mention 2.0t would be available as well.
so if you are interested and would like to purchase an exhaust in the near future, please post in this thread that you are interested and which engine you have. thanks.

anyone in the SoCal area available for test fitting of an exhaust?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xSebast (Apr 11, 2012)

*Anything new from 2012*

Hi guys, 

i can see this post is from 2008, if im correct. Is there any new products or updates now that we are 2012. i know in the past for the 3.2 finding mods was kinda harsh, but now shouldnt we have more variety out there now? 

Does any one know if there are new things out there for the 3.2?  

That is a good way to update this post if needed.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I've been compiling a list of available performance mods for our cars including the different supercharger and Turbo kits. The best place to look and search is for R32 mods most companies cater to them and not to us.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

ok so let's start a freshy! 

S3 front and rear bumper 
S3 skirts 
19 inch Hartmann 5 spoke special order titanium finish wheels 
Goodyear F1 aysmmetric tires for less rub a dub dub 
Coilovers 
H&R front and rear sway bars 
EVOMS CAI 
Shrick Cam 
Milltek nonresonated exhaust 
HPA GEN IV haldex 
Remote switch 
HPA TCU Flash 
APR ECU flash 
RS3 front and rear brakes 
HPA 20th Anniversary Turbo with IC 
Euro console 
S3 buckets 
S3 shifter DSG knob 

That's it! Have fun. I'm almost done


----------



## xSebast (Apr 11, 2012)

Tcardio - that sounds like a fun build, how is that working for you? So you have a turbo on your 3.2 engine, that is sweet! . How is the non resonated working there? Too loud?

Ceese - i would love to see your mods list, when will it be available for the fans! :beer:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

The Mk5 R32 forum is 100% focused on the 3.2 engine, so it is a good source of info. 

Turbo can make more power and torque, but if you are inclined to a more conservative and somewhat less expensive option, the RUF supercharger sold by Carlicious looks like a viable option. Would still need a tune.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5695059-MKV-R32-Supercharger-info-thread

I have the 268 / 264 Schrick cams installed. Not cheap, but feels like a solid upgrade. Dyno numbers will be coming as more people get them installed.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5659298-the-MK5-R32-camshaft-thread


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

JRutter said:


> The Mk5 R32 forum is 100% focused on the 3.2 engine, so it is a good source of info.
> 
> Turbo can make more power and torque, but if you are inclined to a more conservative and somewhat less expensive option, the RUF supercharger sold by Carlicious looks like a viable option. Would still need a tune.
> 
> ...


when i went with the Mk IV and Mk V R32 guys on gtg, they are ostly supercharge and turbocharged guys. And no chechking each other's wheel gap in some parking lot, but some suicide ride in some crazy twisties that one didn't know existed in that area.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

LWNY said:


> when i went with the Mk IV and Mk V R32 guys on gtg, they are ostly supercharge and turbocharged guys. And no chechking each other's wheel gap in some parking lot, but some suicide ride in some crazy twisties that one didn't know existed in that area.


I think that's what JR was saying. The R32 thread is the best place to look for performance mods for our engines. There is very little in the A3 thread about increasing our overall power and handling abilities. 

If you aren't doing suicide rides around crazy mountain twisties, you need to try it sometime as our cars are perfect for it.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

xSebast said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i can see this post is from 2008, if im correct. Is there any new products or updates now that we are 2012. i know in the past for the 3.2 finding mods was kinda harsh, but now shouldnt we have more variety out there now?
> 
> ...


Actually there are a few engine mods since this thread was started but our body style and engine are starting to get long in the tooth so if anything we will start to see fewer available mods. ie. good luck finding a Vortex body kit in six months you won't be able to.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

ceese said:


> I think that's what JR was saying. The R32 thread is the best place to look for performance mods for our engines. There is very little in the A3 thread about increasing our overall power and handling abilities.
> 
> If you aren't doing suicide rides around crazy mountain twisties, you need to try it sometime as our cars are perfect for it.


Yeah.. i went to the ride with them, thinking we'll stay together given my A3 is more or less on par with theirs R32's, with my 3.2 and AWD, but my was least powered of them all by a bit (except for some guy who stuffed a 2.8 VR6 into some mexican VW). Didn't have to worry abt keeping up, apparently even one or two R32 owners do more mods than drive.


----------



## 2002txgti (Mar 30, 2009)

Has anyone tried replacing the mid muffler with the small resonator that is on the post cat? I have completed the resonator and mid muffler delete, leaving only the rear muffler. I find that the exhaust is perfect as far as loudness, however the exhaust note can be very metallic raspy sounding during hi revs, especially until the engine is fully warmed up. I am thinking that reusing the small resonator might help with the metallic raspiness.


----------



## Bouhlee (Nov 27, 2011)

Look at tampa mod for the r32 mk5 ! To have a perfect sound you should replace the mid resonator with a small one from magnaflow cut in half (10416) on remove the small resonator behind the cat

Envoyé de mon SM-N910W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

[URL="







[/URL]


after the cats, get rid of the drivers side resonator. Keep the mid and rear boxes and you have an r32 as said above


----------



## Bouhlee (Nov 27, 2011)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...me-Exhaust-Mod-Video-Gracias-Scott-(mstrplnr)



















I plan to do that in mine very soon !! 

The sound is perfect !

Envoyé de mon SM-N910W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bitzer (May 30, 2006)

Tcardio said:


> [URL="
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did exactly as you stated and my car has this very metallic raspy note to it. I thought it was rubbing at first but Ponto told me I was an idiot and it was just the note of the VR. On my mk3 gti, it had the 2.8l in it with a borla cat back and to be honest, it sounded nicer.


----------



## Bouhlee (Nov 27, 2011)

Of you remove the cat on a vr6 24v it will always sound raspy ! You have to install an headers

Envoyé de mon SM-N910W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

bitzer said:


> I did exactly as you stated and my car has this very metallic raspy note to it. I thought it was rubbing at first but Ponto told me I was an idiot and it was just the note of the VR. On my mk3 gti, it had the 2.8l in it with a borla cat back and to be honest, it sounded nicer.


just my opinion but you can't compare a borla cat back note to a stock note. driving both a VW R MKIV and V and VR6 Audi, the sound is very similar when that drivers side resonator is removed. It's a little raspy because thats the sound intended. I switched to Milltek and it has a sound similar to the Borla. A little deeper throat if I may. I would check all the joints and make sure they are sound. I agree with you that the Borla has a nice finish


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Bouhlee said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...me-Exhaust-Mod-Video-Gracias-Scott-(mstrplnr)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the tampa mod was needed as taking out the middle box gave too much drone. using the tampa mod is essentially placing a resonator like the drivers side resonator on the Audi VR6 and not having a middle box. However, it does attenuate both tubes whereas the Audi resonator attenuates one. It is a reasonable alternative and likely the best option for our cars.


----------

